# Another question about size/weight.



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey guys, yet again I have another question regarding this puppies size/weight. 
I have to choose between 2 females. One is a bigger then the other, (I dont know the exact weight because she hasn't weighed them yet) she has a white spot on her front paw with white on her belly, and she is a bit lighter. The other one is smaller, is one solid color except the white on her belly, and is a bit darker then the other.
I am having trouble picking which one, because I can't meet both the pups, and can only see pictures its very difficult. Apparently the one with the spot is a bit more .. Playful I guess, and the other is more quiet? (Told by breeder) I really want the smaller one out of the two. The breeder said the one with the spot will probably be a couple more pounds then the other one -- but always could end up the smallest out of the two because it's happened before -- where she thinks one is going to be smaller/bigger as an adult and turns to be the oppisite. My question is, is it more then likely for the bigger one to be bigger then the smaller one or what? I am so very confused, and really don't know which one to decide on. I'm just wondering if anyone has any opinions about this. Thanks.

P.S - They are both a good size, so it wouldnt be like the smaller one would be more unhealthy, ect. Ahk! I have no idea, help me out! :shock:


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

I think you answered your own question. Just because one is smaller now doesn't mean it will be smaller later. At such a young age it is impossible to predict the future size. The smallest one in the litter can end up being the biggest and vice versa.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah I know, i'd go for the one with the spot in a minute, if she was smaller, i just dont want her to turn out to be more then 6 or so pounds... I dont know why im making such a big deal over size... arghh


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Well, if you do choose the other one instead of the one with the spot, she could end up being over 6 pounds. You just never know.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah.... umm what do u guys think... would the bigger one hit over 5-6 pounds? if her parents are 5-6 pounds? Just because shes bigger then the other pup doesnt mean shes gunna be huge rite..

P.S - in the pix below, the "bigger" one does look a bit chubbier.. do u think its cause shes still feeding?


----------



## quikdog (May 16, 2004)

I can compare to my pups; The largest one at this time-7 weeks-was not the largest at birth. The largest at birth is now the smallest female.
Okay, figures; black female was 3oz at birth/is now 1lb,13oz; the red female was 3 3/8oz at birth/is now 1lb,loz; fawn female was 3oz at birth/is now 1lb,lloz; blue male was 2 3/8oz at birth/is now 1lb,loz.
So the two medium pups are now the largest and the largest and smallest at birth are now the same size.
Temperament is so different; my black female is really laid back and does not play much with the other pups, I think she is too fat; the other three play with each other and have great time.
While the black one is laid back, she is also the noisiest. She does not like the other pups to bite or chew on her and she lets you know by her loud squall. And she really did not start this until about a week ago. It is so strange, and very hard to predict what they will be like and how big as adults.
We play with them all the same, they come out in the evening and we get down on the floor and play with them, but the largest black female just wants to cuddle. It has been a very interesting litter and I could or would not predict anything at this time...
If the parents are around 5-6 pounds, more than likely she will be that large-but it also depends on preceding generations. I have seen 4lb chis that had 10lb parents and vise versa.
Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Does the size of your puppy really matter? I know you love Paris Hilton and her dog which i think is 4lbs right...or something...but if your chi grows to be exactly 6 pounds that's still SMALL...really small...a bag of sugar is already 4.4 lbs (2kg) status or fads (having the smallest dog in town) are not a good reason to get a pet, so think about it! and good luck on choosing both are adorable. :wink:

P.S. I agree with boogaloo (BELOW), I don't think anybody can predict the exact size.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I really dontr think size should come into it - if both the parents were 5 and 6 pounds then it is more than likely that both these pups are going to that weight too .
in the pics compared to the hand they both look roughly the same size too me - I think with biger dogs in your house and have=ing to get up stairs from you basement etc I do think you would be safer to get the bigger one as if one of your bigger dogs sit on your puppy accidentally she could end up with a broken leg or worse.

especially as you are getting her a 7 weeks I would advise you too get the bigger one unless you can be there 24 7 with her for the next 3 weeks.

also I think the bigger one is cute I love the white sock and she has a sweet face 

also the personalities now wont mean anything as when I got Ozzy he was very quiet and timid and Lily was really playfull running around but know they are total opposite to what they were :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Kurrazie said:


> The breeder said the one with the spot will probably be a couple more pounds then the other one
> 
> 
> > From the pictures you have posted, I don't see how she can tell one will probably be that much smaller than the other. They look pretty similiar in size if you look at their legs and heads. One looks a little chubbier , but that would just be puppy fat, which puppies should have.
> ...


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree with Boogaloo, you can't predict size or temperament really at such an early age. You need to go with the puppy you really want, as long as it is healthy, both girls are very cute and I'm sure both will make good pets. Ugh, don't get me started on the Paris Hilton thing :evil: Jose is only 4 mo's old and he was 6lbs at the vet yesterday! and he is still small! Chiquita is around 9 lbs but she is such a beautiful dog. She is healthy, happy, has a beautiful shiny coat, and a wonderful temperament. My breeder I got her from said at most she would be 4 lbs. She said her mother was 4 lbs. There is no way Quiche was 4 lbs, that dog was bigger than Chiquita is now at 9 lbs! Anyways, I was shocked when Chiquita kept growing, and growing, and growing, but I couldn't be happier. Sure, she is a little large to carry around in your arms, but where can you really do this anyways? Petco? :evil: Petsmart?


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey all.. i *know* u guys are right, i really do love the one with the sock and brown spot.. i dont know why im so worried about size. I think i will end up getting the one with the spot.. shes very origianl with that  and i cant see them before, becuz there a 5 hour drive away and so we will probably meet half way.. gosh u guys have got me so worried, as u say.. the breeders often lie about size and everything.. eeee... i really want the one with the sock..


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

oh my god guys, i just got an email from my breeder, i asked her just how much she might weigh more .. like 8 pounds or more. and shes like no.. just a bigger frame, i would recommend getting the other one -- she has a cuter face. OMG she said she would recommend the other one before that.... argh!!!!


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Sheesh, I dunno about that breeder of yours. Although it is SO hard to find a perfect one. Go with your heart, your gut whatever you want to call it. Get the puppy YOU want! Whatever size she is, she will give you all the love she has to give.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

i really don't like how your breeder is doing business. she should let you pick whichever one you really have your heart set on. and also i don't see how she can already tell for sure how big the pup will be since they're so young. however big your chi grows to be, it won't matter to you-- trust me! plus, if it weighs more, then it's just more chi to love!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I agree, go with your instinct and gut. Everything will fall into place. Also, that is a little weird your breeder told you to go with the larger girl and now she is telling you to go with the smaller one? I again, agree with everyone else. She should let you decide, you are the prospective mommy and you are the "customer" so to speak. I know it is nice to have the breeder's view on which one would fit you the best though!  Good luck with everything and they both are cute. I personally like the second puppy also, if you do have larger dogs I would go for the bigger girl anyway. That way she will be a little larger and won't as prone to getting easily hurt. Hope this helps you. Also, did she show you a picture of the pups' parents? That may help determine how large they both will be.

Jessica :wave:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

yep she did, here ill post them

- Top: Dad
- Bottom: Mom - and u can see the female with the white sock at the bottom right corner


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Dad looks big, like 9lbs or so, like my Chiquita and Mom looks smaller around 7lbs or so. JMHO


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

*Really? Breeder told me mom was 5 pounds and dad was 6 pounds. I swear to god if i get riped I will be so angry..*


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok, well basically the pups will most likely be around their parents' sizes. I notice sometimes chihuahuas can look bigger than they actually are in the picture. Also, I believe that while mom dogs are nursing they gain weight, so the mom of the pups may look a little larger. If you are worried about getting ripped and don't fully trust this breeder maybe you could scope out some other breeders as well and see what pups they have available? Just a thought. :wave:  You want to find a puppy that fits your preferences. Like I said before I would just go with your gut feeling and see what puppy you have "love at first sight with". I read in a book you should have a feeling of "I have to have this puppy!!" when you are choosing a pup that appeals to you. 

Jessica


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah I know, but theres just the problem where I cannot meet both puppies because we are meeting half way... >;[[[[[[ Its really hard to decided on; pictures that look differnt, and a breeder that is telling u differnt things. I have called her *so* many times and feel as if im getting on her nerves.. :shock:


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Now this is me speaking IMHO. I think I would just talk to other breeders and see what they have available. I just find it weird that the breeder is telling you two different things. I don't think that is very fair to you! And you shouldn't feel at all that you are getting on the breeders nerves, breeders usually always *should* and *want to* offer assistance and advice to their puppies' prospective parents. If we have a question about our chihuahua puppy, Harley, we still ask our breeder. Anyway, I'm really not trying to put your breeder down at all, I'm just basically saying these are my views. It is your choice and you should do what you feel best. Good luck with the pups.  :wave: 

Jessica


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

your breeder sounds weird why would she say the other one is cuter they both look the samer too me and if i had to go on the pics I would say the pone with the white sock is prettier - I really think you have picked a bad breeder there and if you hadnt of found us you would never of known first she is saying you have to have pup at 7 weeks and no good breeder would do this and now she is telling you which pup to have.

Is there no reason she could not bring both them with her when she meet you half way and you can pick which one you want in person :wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I was wondering, where is your breeder from? Trust me, I know that once you find the puppy you want you don't mind travelling for hours, but, if you find your breeder a bit fishy why not choose another one or insist on looking at both puppies in person, there's a bunch of breeders around the Toronto area or at least within a 2hr drive...just a thought...and wondering....


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing Ozzysmom, why CAN'T she bring both puppies? I think the breeder I got Mr. Peepers from was a bad breeder but she atleast brought all of the puppies with her. 

As far as the parents size, unless you see them in person there's no telling how big they really are. She could say they are 5 or 6 pounds, so she could sell them. People looking for chihuahua's don't typically want to buy a puppy that has parents that are 9 or 10 pounds, unless they want a bigger chi. 

I learned from my first experience in getting a chi. I think one of the most important factors is seeing the parents and their environment. It's kinda hard because they are a five hour drive away, but if one of these puppies is something you really want, maybe driving the whole way wouldn't be such a bad idea. 

Has the breeder told you how much the puppies weigh now? I also wanted to say (just like everyone else) if the breeder is giving you the impression you are getting on her nerves, maybe you should look elsewhere.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

No, she'll be weighing them at the vet when they get their check-ups and what not, and i dont know if she can bring both because someone else might want the other one, right? and she might take the other one before ..Shxt im going crazy. i dont care... i want one of these pups, ive always had good vibes of this breeder, and really do trust her, im just paranoid about this weight thing. i just have to decide which pup.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

does she have a good reputation? how come you trust her so much? 

WHY do you care so much about the weight issue? if you are so paranoid about it, why not find another breeder that has pups w/ parents who weigh less?? just a thought. 

and what do you mean, "if you get ripped off" is she saying that the pups will be small and so charging you more?? if so, that isnt right.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't personally know any but here's a few options...

http://www.torontostarclassifieds.c...7='04-Dogs'&attri_322=Any&sort=none&x=51&y=12

You can also check the toronto sun...

http://www.9472000.com/torontosun/h...391&cat=7&col=Others&nocat=391&link_to=B-5010

This is actually in Milton...less than 1 hr away depending on where u live...

http://www.home.golden.net/~elliotthaus/available/available.htm

This is my breeder but they deliver to toronto for an extra $40 I think..they don't give you papers but my Stinky so far has the best temperament ever...

http://www3.sympatico.ca/david187/ or cassadia.com

Hope that helps, and for the chihuahua breeder sites you might have to wait a bit...they don't have puppies yet...hope it helps!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Kurrazie said:


> No, she'll be weighing them at the vet when they get their check-ups and what not, and i dont know if she can bring both because someone else might want the other one, right? and she might take the other one before ..Shxt im going crazy. i dont care... i want one of these pups, ive always had good vibes of this breeder, and really do trust her, im just paranoid about this weight thing. i just have to decide which pup.


I understand how you feel. I wanted a 6-7 pound chi and now Mr. Peepers is 11 pounds. He's still small but I really wanted a smaller one. Their size and their ears were the main reason I fell in love with chi's. I think both the pups are equally cute, so good luck in deciding which one. I forget, when do you get your new baby?

I was also going to say, if you are dead set on having a chi where you know their adult size maybe you should get an older puppy. I just got a 8 month old (I thought he was 7 months but just told today he is 8 months) and he is fantastic. He has the best tempermant and I know how big he'll be.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

hahahahaha, make up your mind...now i went to find you all the links for nothing...


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

lol sorry! but yes i will look at those, thanks!

does she have a good reputation? how come you trust her so much? - shes been breeding chi's for 15 years, and she has an excellent reputation, and first impression was awsome.

WHY do you care so much about the weight issue? if you are so paranoid about it, why not find another breeder that has pups w/ parents who weigh less?? just a thought. 
-well because its hard to find breeders around here

and what do you mean, "if you get ripped off" is she saying that the pups will be small and so charging you more?? if so, that isnt right.
- well she said that they would be like 5-6 pounds, and they are $600 each. therfor, if they do end up being 10lbs ill be getting ripped off rite


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

> No, she'll be weighing them at the vet when they get their check-ups and what not, and i dont know if she can bring both because someone else might want the other one, right? and she might take the other one before


Did you send in your deposit yet? If so, you should still be able to get first choice, out of the puppies and choose them. It would be worth a try to ask the breeder if she could bring both pups so you can feel you made the right choice.  Just a thought though! :wave: 



> well she said that they would be like 5-6 pounds, and they are $600 each. therfor, if they do end up being 10lbs ill be getting ripped off rite


I agree. That's why, we all mentioned taking a look at other breeders. Why wonder and worry that you *might* and *may* get ripped off? It doesn't hurt to take a peek. Vala posted some other breeder's links.   

Jessica


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

If you're so worried about size, maybe you should get a gerbil. Just kidding.  Don't worry, remember that chihuahuas are the smallest breed in the world!

But, I agree with the others in that maybe you should look around at other breeders if this one is giving you an uneasy feeling that she might 'rip you off'. There are TONS of chihuahua breeders around where you live (closer than 5 hours away), you just have to do a bit of searching. :wink:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, it actually took me a week to find this breeder. I think i have everything under control now, ive spoke to me breeder about some concerns and everything. thanks guys! im really glad i found this site


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

it took you a weeks to find your breeder - it took me 6 months - but I have the perfect dogs not just the first I laid my eyes on .

these pups are 5 weeks now right - well you are getting them in 2 weeks you still havent made your mind up and you have the choice of 2 so she obviously hasnt sold them yet and if you are paying 600 you should ask for her to bring both pups when you meet to collect.

or you should really drive the 5 hr journey to go see them in their own environment - because it is a big decision you are making you might see these dogs and not like any of them - you will have this dog for 15 plus years till you are 30 - think about it , it is a big responsibility too rush so much.

if i was you I would check pout another breeder who is closer - as it sounds there are alot in your area :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hmmm...maybe the breeder is trying to talk you out of the one with socks because she wants to keep her!!  

I would try very hard to get the breeder to meet you half way with both of the pups. Plan to meet for about a 1/2 hour and play with both of them, and make your decision at that time. If you are able to do that, please make your decision based on which one captures your heart the most, not which one is smaller. If meeting both pups isn't possible, then I would pick the one with the socks because judging from your posts, that is the one you *really* want whether it is a little bigger or not.

Also, please try to look a little past the size/weight issue. I know the little ones are sooooo cute but trust me when I say that once you get the Chi and find out just how wonderful their personality is, you won't think twice about whether it is 8 lbs or 4 lbs. I promise!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

hi, i feel for for u, i know how i would be trying to make a decision, luckily i didnt have ne choice between puppies, im sure whichever one u choose u will behappy u picked her. to be honest even if u met both puppies u may not be able to decide, youd prob find if u went to view the pups at diiferent times a different one would shine, as it wud depend on their moods and how sleepy they were. 
i too thort it would be great to have a small chi, but now im just desperate for keeks to grow bigger, because i want more to hug
mia
x


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Mia said:


> now im just desperate for keeks to grow bigger, because i want more to hug


I know EXACTLY what you mean!


----------



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

Kurrazie said:


> Yeah, it actually took me a week to find this breeder. I think i have everything under control now, ive spoke to me breeder about some concerns and everything. thanks guys! im really glad i found this site


It took me 6 months. I emailed every breeder in Canada that I could find asked about available pups and if they were willing to ship. I talked to at least 10 in Ontario alone so there aren't a shortage of breeders (versus Newfoundland where I was able to locate one and luckily she was everything I wanted in a breeder). There is a magazine called Dogs In Canada that puts out an annual breeders listing (in Nov I believe) so you could wait for that one, or try and find last years copy and check their website. Don't forget that if you talk to one breeder and they don't have pups available they would usually be more than happy to point you in the direction of one who might. As far as the size is concerned there are various methods that everyone here has mentioned such as looking at the dam and sire or using a weight chart, but none of them are fool proof and that is just the chance you are going to have to take.


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

I have to say as a mom, are you the one talking to this breeder? Maybe your mom could talk to her, sometimes people take advantage of younger people. In fact, in my opinion $600 is kinda high, isn't it? Well it is here in my area. Another thing, if she is 5 hours away, that is gonna make you feel almost obligated to her and to your mom for driving that far, what if you really don't like either one, or what if you can't make up your mind. Don't rush, gosh I know that is hard, but I am sure you have a wonderful mom, but I really hope she is behind you in all of this. 15 years is a very long time to have such a huge responsibility. I have an 18 year old who begged me for a cat, thank gosh I said no, cuz she is now wanting to go stay in a dorm! You can't take a cat there!! Ya know after you turn 16, I bet you are gonna want to make a little extra money and get a part time job maybe and then you will be in school all day, and you may want to go out after work or go on a date. I just don't see how you are gonna have any time to actually spend with it, I know you don't see that now, but I promise you will. I know how excited you are. Is your mom paying for this dog may I ask? I do have to say I think you sound like a nice young man w/a big heart for animals and that is pretty special. Just be careful, this is a big responsibility.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

-blinks- I'm a girl  and, I'm quiet aware of all My responsibilities, iam paying half and my dad is paying half for the pup.. and.. i forget what else u asked, but i remember in an earlier post someone said that one of the parents looked 8lbs right? WELL! i found out the mom is 8lbs! isn't that interesting? hmm but the smaller female, breeder says will end up being under that.. i don't know, but i am currently looking for a diff breeder, if ANYONe has an idea where to find a Ontario breeder plz MSG me !!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

sillymom said:


> In fact, in my opinion $600 is kinda high, isn't it? Well it is here in my area.


  Actually, $600 is pretty cheap for a puppy at least here in this area, SILLYMOM are u in Canada too?


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

^ I agree. In my searches I had only found from $750 to even $2,000. :shock:.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I got you another link...this is the dogs in canada website...press C for Chihuahua then scroll down to Ontario...hope it helps..

http://www.dogs-in-canada.com/breeds/index_showcase.html


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

Kurrazie, I am sorry, I hope I didn't hurt your feelings. I didn't know you were a girl, but it does seem like you have a good heart for animals and that is just super. I also know you know your responsibilities, but those responsibilies will change as you get older. It is ok, you will understand as the years pass. My kids are the same way.  They brought home 2 parrots and a hamster and I love them, but I spend way more time taking care of them than their so called "moms", but then as a mom, that is my responsibility for letting them do it! :winkthey are in school, work, and have a nice social life so not a whole lot of time left) 
No, I am not from Canada, but here in Missouri I have been finding them for $300-$500. Of course there are some w/higher price tags and I wonder how anyone would pay that, but if that is the going price there then I would have to pay that too. We were at the pet store today and they had one for $650 and they said it was sold, but I did think to myself they could have bought 2 chi's. :shock:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks, Silly mom for letting me be aware, and i do no there are limmitations to socializing and what not, and thanks stinky's owner for the links  but unfortunatly, its only in the states


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

ohh guys! got 2 pictures, i believe the seond picture is of the smaller female, with a brown nose, she is so georgous! the first one.. is the larger one, and has bugy eyes.. and a black noseim much leaning toward the smaller one, the breeder says that she will probably not go over 6 pounds, although the other one looks to be turning out like her mom which is 8lbs! i'll have to see more pictures before i decide on what im doing just keeping ya'll updated!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Kurrazie said:


> thanks stinky's owner for the links  but unfortunatly, its only in the states


 :shock: HUH??!! :?


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

:lol: sorry! i didnt know your name, so i called you "stinkys owner" and i said thanks for the links to the sites, but they are only breeders in the states.. wasnt too good of grammer there, lol sorry


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I thought the breeder told you that the mom and dad of those puppies were 5 and 6 pounds? Now you found out that the mother is 8 pounds? How big is the dad _actually_? For some reason that still seems very odd and weird to me. :| :scratch: I know you are eager to bring your new puppy home, but thinking for the best interest of you and your new chihuahua, you're going to want to make the right choice! Remember good things come to those who wait.   I'm not saying that your rushing your choice, but just think things over with this breeder, it sounds like to me, atleast, she may be taking advantage of you?! :? 

Jessica


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Kurrazie said:


> :lol: sorry! i didnt know your name, so i called you "stinkys owner" and i said thanks for the links to the sites, but they are only breeders in the states.. wasnt too good of grammer there, lol sorry


   Dear, where on earth are you looking at?...the site is DOGS IN CANADA   once you click on the link press C for chihuahua THEN scroll down to ONTARIO, if the names sound funny to you...they are not US cities...just small cities around ontario..   

P.S. You can call me Vala


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

yes it is odd, but ive been thinking about the weight and stuff, if i cant find another pup within a week or so, ill just go with her..


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Kurrazie, it was me that guessed momma looked like about 7 lbs from the pics and Daddy looks bigger than that at 9-10lbs I'd say. I know you want one of the pups but believe me, waiting and finding the right pup is so worth it. From your latest pics, I do like the smaller gal better, she has a cuter face and looks more like she will be a "deer" type head. Just up to you if you want a "deer" or a "cobby" chi.


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Oh ya, I just wanted to make a comment to everyone thinking $600 is too much. Remember they are in Canada so this is probably in $CAD which is more than $USD. Today's exchange rate states $600 CAD is = $477 USD  But to me, $477 USD is more than I would pay for 1 chi. I got both of mine for that price.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, guess what, i am getting the smaller chi, if she vet-checks fine. chances are she wont turn out bigger then 6-7 pounds because she is smaller then the other which looks to be a spitting image of the mother. I'm also not so picky about weight as i used to be, my gut feeling is this is the pup for me Her name is Sera.


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Well congrats! I'm sure she will bring you lots of happiness!


----------



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

Kurrazie said:


> yes it is odd, but ive been thinking about the weight and stuff, if i cant find another pup within a week or so, ill just go with her..


Settling is never a good idea. why are you limiting yourself to a week?


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah, uhm ive decided on this pup actually, because i just have the gut feeling shes the one i want, i wont be looking for aanymore puppies unless she doesnt have a clean bill of health


----------

